# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch tuần trăng mật: Nha Trang, Đà Lạt, Sapa, Hà Long ...

## quynhanh_happytravel

HAPPY TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ QUỐC TẾ CHÂU Á
Văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 231 - C5 - Biệt thự liền kề Khu Đô thị Đại Kim - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.2212 1351 / 04.2212 1358 – Fax: 04.3540 2087 
Hotline HN: 0915 48 13 48 
Văn phòng HCM: Số 40 - Nhất Chi Mai - P13 - Quận Tân Bình - Tp HCM
Điện thoại: 08.6684 1358 - 08.6684 2068 - Fax: 08.3849 5724
Hotline HCM: 0916 664 459 - 0915 505 548
Email: info@happytravel.net.vn - Website: DU LICH: Cong Ty Du Lich, Tour Du Lich, Du Lich HappyTravel Viet Nam

HappyTravel xin thông báo các tour du lịch tuần trăng mật cho các đôi tình nhân hạnh phúc và lãng mạn.





Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Dốc Lết - Yangbay 

Lịch trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm 
Giá: 5.500.000vnđ/ khách 
Mã tour: Hàng ngày - dành cho 2 người 
Loại tour: Khởi hành từ HN/ HCM 





Du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An 

Lịch trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm 
Giá: 0 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 




Sapa - Vịnh Hạ Long 

Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm 
Giá: 5.999.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 




SG - NHA TRANG - HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - SG 

Lịch trình: 5 ngày - 4 đêm 
Giá: 6.790.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: TM3 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 





Du lịch tuần trăng mật tại Đà Lạt 

Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm 
Giá: 0 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



Đắm say trên đảo ngọc 

Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm 
Giá: 0 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 




Nha Trang - Vịnh Hạ Long 

Lịch trình: 5 ngày 4 đêm 
Giá: 6.790.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



SG - HÀ NỘI - SAPA - HẠ LONG - SG 

Lịch trình: 5 ngày - 4 đêm 
Giá: 5.990.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: TM2 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 




Du lịch Hà Nội 

Lịch trình: 7 ngày 6 đêm 
Giá: 0 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 


tuần trăng mật Nha Trang Đà Lạt 
Lịch trình: 5 ngày - 4 đêm 
Giá: 10.200.000vnđ/ 2 khách 
Mã tour: Hàng ngày 
Loại tour: Khởi hành từ HN/HCM 




Hà Nội - Du thuyền Hạ Long 

Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm 
Giá: 3.939.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



SG - HÀ NỘI - SAPA - SG 

Lịch trình: 4 ngày - 3 đêm 
Giá: 3.559.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: TM1 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



Vịnh Hạ Long và giấc mơ tình yêu 

Lịch trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm 
Giá: 2.999.000 VND 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 


Sapa - Thành phố sương mù 
Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm 
Giá: 3.559.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



SÀI GÒN - HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - SÀI GÒN 

Lịch trình: 3 ngày - 2 đêm 
Giá: 3.939.000 VNĐ 
Mã tour: TM4 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM 



Đà Lạt - Huyền thoại của tình yêu 

Lịch trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm 
Giá: 4.900.000 vnd/ khách 
Mã tour: Hàng ngày 
Loại tour: Khởi hành từ HN/HCM

----------


## ductrung

Quynh Anh ơi! Add nick này dùm với nhé danangopentour

----------


## congtydulich

Giá 0 đồng là sao nhỉ
Du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An 

Lịch trình: 4 ngày 3 đêm 
Giá: 0 
Mã tour: 
Loại tour: khởi hành từ tp HCM

----------


## quynhanh_happytravel

HAPPY TRAVEL - CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ QUỐC TẾ CHÂU Á
Văn phòng Hà Nội: Số 231 - C5 - Biệt thự liền kề Khu Đô thị Đại Kim - Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.2212 1351 / 04.2212 1358 – Fax: 04.3540 2087 
Hotline HN: 0915 48 13 48 
Văn phòng HCM: Số 40 - Nhất Chi Mai - P13 - Quận Tân Bình - Tp HCM
Điện thoại: 08.6684 1358 - 08.6684 2068 - Fax: 08.3849 5724
Hotline HCM: 0916 664 459 - 0915 505 548
Email: info@happytravel.net.vn - Website: Công ty du lịch HappyTravel - Tổ chức tour du lịch trong và ngoài nước

----------


## quynhanh_happytravel

> Quynh Anh ơi! Add nick này dùm với nhé danangopentour


mình add nick rùi nha

----------

